
It’s probably time to kiss that housing market rebound good-bye - jrs235
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/its-probably-time-to-kiss-a-housing-rebound-good-bye-2019-06-18
======
nickgrosvenor
When prices start to go down, current homeowners who have been counting their
paper profits and relying on them for retirement will put their houses on the
market in large waves to lock in their gains, this will create a feedback loop
of more supply and even lower prices.

There’s simply not enough buyers able to afford top 10 city home prices. If
homeowners try to cash in en masse, there won’t be enough wealthy buyers able
to support it.

